# New ASA Senior Known class



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that some of those Seniors in unknown wll surely do well against those old spot shooters, if they decide to shoot known yardage.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

How did the camera not crack from that photo ill never know


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> How did the camera not crack from that photo ill never know


Might have been the camera turned in to the ASA Lost & Found, you know, along with the false teeth  How do you lose false teeth?


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Might have been the camera turned in to the ASA Lost & Found, you know, along with the false teeth  How do you lose false teeth?


Probably could lose some of our false teeth the same various ways some people have lost a few of their original teeth(lol)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr.Dorite said:


> I'm of the opinion that some of those Seniors in unknown wll surely do well against those old spot shooters, if they decide to shoot known yardage.
> View attachment 2095087


I remember that target it was 21 yds on the Simms range not to bad for know distance lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I do see the pearson shooters got the 12s....and those two mathews guys lucky 10s ....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Probably could lose some of our false teeth the same various ways some people have lost a few of their original teeth(lol)


Well, I keep tabs on mine. ??? Mine came with my name wrote in them.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I sure wish they had senior known class in Arizona.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> I'm of the opinion that some of those Seniors in unknown wll surely do well against those old spot shooters, if they decide to shoot known yardage.
> View attachment 2095087


By golly, I recognize the Shady Rest Nursing Home archery team...out for a day on the range. Did their day nurse snap that photo?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

huteson2us2 said:


> I sure wish they had senior known class in Arizona.


All you have to do is get asa going full gear and you will


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> By golly, I recognize the Shady Rest Nursing Home archery team...out for a day on the range. Did their day nurse snap that photo?


Hey! Carlos, And I thought you made a resolution to be nicer to us older than you. Oh! You must have meant to begin next season.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

i don't see this class succeeding as a couple of years ago the seniors and super seniors voted known yardage out of our classes and we already have the sims range that is known yardage. I truly don't see the draw for this class, everyone our age was raised on judging yardage as 3D. Another thing that will happen in this class is the ability to get on the podium will be even harder as this will shortly become a class only 7% to 10% of the competitors will have an opportunity to podium, whereas in the normal classes it's probably the top 20% that really has a chance at winning. When people realize that there are no more excuses, that you either can or can't shoot 12's at every yardage it will be an exodus back to normal 3D. MT


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SNAPTHIS said:


> i don't see this class succeeding as a couple of years ago the seniors and super seniors voted known yardage out of our classes and we already have the sims range that is known yardage. I truly don't see the draw for this class, everyone our age was raised on judging yardage as 3D. Another thing that will happen in this class is the ability to get on the podium will be even harder as this will shortly become a class only 7% to 10% of the competitors will have an opportunity to podium, whereas in the normal classes it's probably the top 20% that really has a chance at winning. When people realize that there are no more excuses, that you either can or can't shoot 12's at every yardage it will be an exodus back to normal 3D. MT



Your post should answer your own opening statement. .. it was a little more 3yrs ago....but you also hav to think ..those that were in their upper 40s are now into the 50group....its there where the request was coming from.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

SNAPTHIS said:


> i don't see this class succeeding as a couple of years ago the seniors and super seniors voted known yardage out of our classes and we already have the sims range that is known yardage. I truly don't see the draw for this class, everyone our age was raised on judging yardage as 3D. Another thing that will happen in this class is the ability to get on the podium will be even harder as this will shortly become a class only 7% to 10% of the competitors will have an opportunity to podium, whereas in the normal classes it's probably the top 20% that really has a chance at winning. When people realize that there are no more excuses, that you either can or can't shoot 12's at every yardage it will be an exodus back to normal 3D. MT


Since KD isn't going away, there will eventually be a very large group that will enjoy this class.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I will be in it and know several others will be now and for sure in a couple of years when they turn 50. Good move ASA.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Treeman65 --- The target wasn't on the Simms range. I have shot ASA since 1999, and have never shot the Brunton,or Simms ranges. It was definetly on the Senior Masters range (all unknown),but I don't remember what shoot, or when it was --- maybe Clawed knows, because he's the one that posted the picture, and usually can remember things I forgot,as long as Carlos reminds him.

BTW --- WOW, What a group display of handsome, athletic , refined, and extraordinaire gentlemen !!!


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

It was the 2013 Fort Benning ProAm Senior Master range. Just happen to see it in the ASA photo gallery. Surely just a normal target for those geezers shooting unknown(lol)


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Clawed --- I knew you would know, The more I thought about it, 21yds would be too far away for our bi-focals,and too close for our long distance magnifiers anyway. 

That'n was almost as pretty as the 2010 Classic when all 5 of us got FOURTEENS on a 33yd walking bear --- Beware of the Geezers !!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> Thanks Clawed --- I knew you would know, The more I thought about it, 21yds would be too far away for our bi-focals,and too close for our long distance magnifiers anyway.
> 
> That'n was almost as pretty as the 2010 Classic when all 5 of us got FOURTEENS on a 33yd walking bear --- Beware of the Geezers !!!


Ok......now your talking with dementia there elk.....lol.....go back to your rocking chair....


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We'll need a fresh picture next year showing my new shirt, and new bow --- unfortunately, the same ol' eyes.

I already took my sabbatical in the rocking chair this morning after my big morning deer hunt.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

elkhunter said:


> Thanks Clawed --- I knew you would know, The more I thought about it, 21yds would be too far away for our bi-focals,and too close for our long distance magnifiers anyway.
> 
> That'n was almost as pretty as the 2010 Classic when all 5 of us got FOURTEENS on a 33yd walking bear --- Beware of the Geezers !!!


Hey dude take your gerital I was joking.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I knew that !!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

elkhunter said:


> I knew that !!!


Good cause we just might get to shoot with each other this year depends on which class I decide to shoot
Oops I said depends around you geezers lol


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

elkhunter said:


> Treeman65 --- The target wasn't on the Simms range. I have shot ASA since 1999, and have never shot the Brunton,or Simms ranges. It was definetly on the Senior Masters range (all unknown),but I don't remember what shoot, or when it was --- maybe Clawed knows, because he's the one that posted the picture, and usually can remember things I forgot,as long as Carlos reminds him.
> 
> BTW --- WOW, What a group display of handsome, athletic , refined, and extraordinaire gentlemen !!!





bhtr3d said:


> Ok......now your talking with dementia there elk.....lol.....go back to your rocking chair....


Ha-ah. The want to join the motley crew of good natured and gentlemen of high standards


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Treeman ---I hope you realize,that there is an "initiation factor" involved with "rookies" shooting in our Senior Masters Class. Your first year you will be designated "Chief Arrow Retriever" for all our arrows that somehow miss the targets !!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

elkhunter said:


> Treeman ---I hope you realize,that there is an "initiation factor" involved with "rookies" shooting in our Senior Masters Class. Your first year you will be designated "Chief Arrow Retriever" for all our arrows that somehow miss the targets !!!


There you have it. Truth. Word.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

elkhunter said:


> Treeman ---I hope you realize,that there is an "initiation factor" involved with "rookies" shooting in our Senior Masters Class. Your first year you will be designated "Chief Arrow Retriever" for all our arrows that somehow miss the targets !!!


What? Carlos told me I had to buy in and only if a opening occurred


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

There IS gonna be a "opening" next season --- Older (younger than me) is taking a sabbatical for the whole season, so you or Treeman can fill his slot. As far as the "buy in" is concerned, I don't think an amount has been established yet --- there's something to ponder during "throne time" some morning.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

If Older's open spot in Senior Masters includes his average scores, then I've got nibs on his spot.(lol)


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the price for his spot would be "unsurmountable", whatever that means --- I'll hafta check my Funk & Wagnall


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm tired of judging targets, I may join you guys on the known geezer class,... As long as Mike does not put us on the back 40!!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

There ain't no "known geezer class" --- the new one is a "senior known class" for 50, or older. The "Geezer Class" is the Senior Masters Class", which is all unknown, and plumb fulla 70+ yr olds who need a GPS coordinate to find their stake


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We should look at them having a range like london.....1/2mile over three roll hills up hill....and no older golf cart...or claude's rtv ......have to hoof it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SNAPTHIS said:


> i don't see this class succeeding as a couple of years ago the seniors and super seniors voted known yardage out of our classes and we already have the sims range that is known yardage. I truly don't see the draw for this class, everyone our age was raised on judging yardage as 3D. Another thing that will happen in this class is the ability to get on the podium will be even harder as this will shortly become a class only 7% to 10% of the competitors will have an opportunity to podium, whereas in the normal classes it's probably the top 20% that really has a chance at winning. When people realize that there are no more excuses, that you either can or can't shoot 12's at every yardage it will be an exodus back to normal 3D. MT


Sorry bud but you are way off base. K45 is busting at the seams and K50 which is a semi-pro class is now growing consistently. All the old 3D'ers that cried foul when K45 and K50 were created have been proven totally wrong.

I don't know if I'll shoot K50, Senior Known or Senior Open...... I now doubt if I'll put the effort into developing my yardage guessing skills to the level at which I once had it......striving hard to be a very mediocre yardage guesser doesn't now seem worth it. Heck, if I'm going to bust my butt to become a mediocre yardage guesser I might as well shoot Senior Pro!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> We should look at them having a range like london.....1/2mile over three roll hills up hill....and no older golf cart...or claude's rtv ......have to hoof it.


How are would that be different than what we had in past years? Last year was an exception and was much appreciated.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys have fun shooting known.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Sage ---- AMEN !!! ---- LOL !!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> You guys have fun shooting known.





elkhunter said:


> Sage ---- AMEN !!! ---- LOL !!!


Look at this way........... You guys will now have a better chance of finishing in the top 50! :becky:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Look at this way........... You guys will now have a better chance of finishing in the top 50! :becky:


True!True!

But my paycheck will be a lot smaller. 

:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

So to make sure I'm reading the rules right
To shoot senior for 2015 you just need to be 50 by December 31,2015 ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I thought it was 50 by the Classic, but not sure.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> So to make sure I'm reading the rules right
> To shoot senior for 2015 you just need to be 50 by December 31,2015 ?


This is correct. To shoot in any of the senior classes in 2015. You must turn 50 by December 31 2015.


----------

